# Grabber de news sur Mac



## CarmodY (26 Mars 2003)

Salut

Je cherche desesperement un "Grabber de news" (ex: Grabit chez PC) pour Mac OsX. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## landry (12 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

Il existe à ma connaissance ceux-là:

Unison Shareware (15 jours d'essai)
Igrabnews Gratuit
Hogwasher Shareware (30 jours d'essai)

ou va voir par là

http://www.binnewsgroups.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=16605

Amuse toi bien...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2005)

Versiontracker mot clé: "news"


----------



## Bilbo (12 Janvier 2005)

Et ne pas oublier celui qu'on oublie toujours mais qui reste un bon lecteur de news : Thunderbird.

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Janvier 2005)

un quoi??? un grabber.
mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ca....
comme un lecteur de fil rss????
et puis surtout qu'est-ce qu'un serveur nmtp...


----------



## Balooners (30 Mai 2005)

Juste pour vous annoncer que iGrabNews passe en version 1.2.1 il annonce une meilleur compatibilité avec Tiger et pas mal de corréctifs. Notemment sur les Bad-Size.


----------



## dadanini (30 Mai 2005)

J'utilise depuis quelques mois "igrabnews" et pour certains telechargement c'est tres rapide et tres souple.
Et merci pour l'info sur la nouvelle version, je savait pas.


----------



## kekifofer (31 Mars 2008)

Par contre chez moi, je fais "fetch group list" et y reste à 0%  Je suis chez free, quand j'installe igrabnews, il me met direct mon serveur (news.free.fr) et voilà, que néni...


----------



## kekifofer (31 Mars 2008)

une soluce? un truc à faire? car j'ai testé unison et no soucy, ça marche impec...15 jours


----------



## twinworld (31 Mars 2008)

certains fournisseurs bloquent certains serveurs de news. je sais pas si c'est le cas de Free. Mais j'avais utilisé IGrab il y a quelques années et il parvenait à me trouver des news. Là je viens de tester en mettant news.fournisseurs.pays:119 et il me trouve plus rien. Mais j'ai été peut-être bloqué par l'institution par laquelle je suis connecté.


----------



## twinworld (1 Avril 2008)

Bon, je viens d'essayer IGrab depuis chez moi. J'ai une liste avec des tas de groupe. Donc avec OS 10.4.10 et IGrab, ça fonctionne.


----------



## dubia (1 Avril 2008)

moi j'utilise Unison .... j'ai eu des problèmes sur leopard avec les autres lecteur news.
Peut être que depuis les mises a jours ont été faites .:love:

Mais bon Unison c'est pas la ruine quand même

@+


----------



## oZen (20 Juin 2008)

Quelqu'un connait un grabber de news qui gere l'ipv6 ?

Merci d'avance !


----------

